

What is WebRTC? - TomStrickland
http://www.pubnub.com/blog/what-is-webrtc/

======
sciurus
This reads much more like an ad for Pubnub than an explanation of WebRTC. For
anyone looking for an introduction to WebRTC, this presentation by Dan Burnett
and Alan Johnston showed up in my twitter feed today-
[http://adhearsionconf.com/events/tbd-6/](http://adhearsionconf.com/events/tbd-6/)

------
jeena
I am writing a real time browser game with synchronized physics and would like
to use UDP via the data channels in WebRTC to send position data between the
users (and also to the Node server) and to make in game audio chat possible.

1\. I wasn't able to find demos which do only audio 2\. If I don't allow video
and only audio in Firefox, none of the demos work at all, I can't hear
anything 3\. I wasn't able to find any basic example code on how to use data
channels 4\. Is there a Node module so I could talk to my Node server via data
channels (and therefor via UDP)
([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20849039/node-js-
module-f...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20849039/node-js-module-for-
webrtc-data-chanels-usage))?

I'd appreciate hints and links to solve any of this problems :)

~~~
phowat
I wrote this a long time ago when I was beginning to learn webrtc. It's really
straightforward and has examples for voice+video chat and voice only.
[https://github.com/phowat/simple-webrtc-
chat](https://github.com/phowat/simple-webrtc-chat). Feel free to drop me an
email if you have any questions (it's in my profile here.)

------
Sir_Cmpwn
I recently played around with WebRTC to let you upload files to MediaCrush
directly from your microphone: [https://mediacru.sh](https://mediacru.sh)

Here's the code, if anyone wants to give it a read:
[https://github.com/MediaCrush/MediaCrush/pull/488](https://github.com/MediaCrush/MediaCrush/pull/488)

------
asadotzler
Data channel is going to change everything when it's ubiquitous.

------
eps
WebRTC is a great idea that will remain an esoteric option, because it will
never become a universally supported technology, because Microsoft will never
add it to the IE, because they bought Skype. The end.

Seriously though, the chances of Microsoft adding real working WebRTC support
to the IE are _zero_.

------
arnaudbud
Try a WebRTC Video Conference in one click : [http://blog.bistri.com/webrtc-
demo](http://blog.bistri.com/webrtc-demo)

You have ideas with WebRTC, try the Bistri APIs :
[http://developers.bistri.com](http://developers.bistri.com)

------
teabait
Project I worked on that allows users to record music in browser using WebRTC.
Because we're using both WebRTC && Web Audio API, it only works in Chrome:

[http://beatcove.herokuapp.com](http://beatcove.herokuapp.com)

~~~
gcp
_Because we 're using both WebRTC && Web Audio API, it only works in Chrome_

Firefox supports both of these things, so you're basically saying your code is
broken.

------
tokenizerrr
What if both users are behind a firewall which does not allow them to receive
incoming connections?

~~~
sciurus
See slides 27 through 36 in the presentation I linked to.

~~~
tokenizerrr
Thanks, that was helpful.

